# LIRR Strike...Who has a room for rent in Manhattan?



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 14, 2014)

So living on Long Island, almost every close friend and family member i have works in Manhattan.  With the strike looming and my previous history of being able to find them great rooms at affordable price, they are looking to me.

So...Anyone have any timeshares for rent for next week?


----------



## jhoug (Jul 14, 2014)

*I had 4 nights at Wyndham midtown 45*

Started 7/27. 
2 br nonrefurbished. 
Dropped it 2 days ago as was not rented and was the 15 days from check-in.
Someone must have picked it up. 
No longer on the Wyndham site.

So, no I don't have it now


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2014)

jhoug said:


> Started 7/27.
> 2 br nonrefurbished.
> Dropped in 2 days ago as was not rented and was the 15 days from check-in.
> Someone must have picked it up.
> No longer on the Wyndham site.



So that would be a "no"?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 2bdr/2bath at Wyndham Shawnee starting Sun July 20th. The Ridgetop section has a Queen MBR, 2 doubles in the 2nd bdr and a sleep sofa in LR. Screen in porch and fireplace. Actually, drinking on the screen in porch is one of my favorite activities when staying there.

Martz bus (nonstop) to Port Authority. 

5 nights. $500.

They can sleep on the bus or do paperwork. And when they get back, do a few laps in the pools or workout at the fitness center.


----------



## madex (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't know if this is appropriate, but as this is an emergency (people need to go to work in NYC), have you tried AirBnB?   You can get a room at least for a couple of nights and Hosts are supposed to be verified/vetted.    Good Luck!


----------

